# Taking them with me?



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm going to be spending a week at my mother's house. I'm rarely there, sometimes for a few hours once in a while, but generally not overnight. Dad's going out of town.

I need to know if my mice will be okay to go with me? I'll be back and forth for a short time twice a day to feed and such, but they will get little or no attention. For Augustus, this will be a problem, as he lives all by himself.

I've been breaking the "rules" by taking him back and forth to my mother's house once a week, on the evening I spend there. He seems to do fine, but we are there only 3 or so hours. I take his whole, smelly Kritter Keeper.

Can I take him with me? Can I take the does? I'm pretty positive Augustus is going, not sure about the girls.

I just want opinions on what is/isn't safe. I know this buck is a pretty solid little guy and very sensible, and he shows no behavior changes if we go to the other house. The other night he was snoozing in a hanging TP tube. I am leaning toward leaving the girls here. They do not need playtime like Augustus does.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Taking him, if he's gone before, should be absolutely fine. I've taken mice across state lines, to unfamiliar houses, into hotels, camping, all sorts of places. Taking the girls -should- be fine, if you feel like you need to, but they'll also be fine by themselves. Getting even two minutes with them a day should be more than plenty. When I go out of town, I have friends petsit, and most of them have no interest (and, indeed, aren't really allowed) in handling any of the mice for long periods of time. They get fed, watered, and counted daily, and that's all they really need. You should be fine to leave them, and that'll be safer for them than taking them.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I regularly take my mice on holiday in the motorhome and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

The only time I bother handling a mouse for more than 2-5 minutes every other day is if it's young and need taming or sick and needs fuss and love. :lol: (of course they get fed/water and checked on to make sure no one is sick or dead each day, just not handled)

None of them seem to care and they appear to be happy and friendly enough. Giving the boy or girls little/no fuss for just a week will hardly bother them.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

The main problem you will deal with is quarantine issues. By removing a mouse from its normal home/environment, you would be exposing it to weather changes and pathogens it would not normally encounter. You take the chance of making the mice sick each time they leave the house. For something like a vet emergency this move is warranted, but if it is an unneeded risk, I don't know that I would take it. Just provide food, treat sticks, and two water bottles per cage and leave them in their home, that's my advice.
Your male will just need to go back to regular training sessions when you return home, if that's the case.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm thinking I'm going to take Augustus, but leave the does here. He lives in a separate room from the does, so illnesses would hopefully stay isolated since I wash my hands in between handling the two cages.


----------



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

I personally never take mice on vacation/traveling with me...unless it's to a mouse show!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Augustus came with me, and I'm kind of glad he did. The rats are snuffling.

He doesn't seem bothered at all and is going about his normal business.


----------

